# Buy a 2012 now or wait it out for 2013?



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all...

First time post here, looking to contribute to the forums 

Anyways, I used to have an 09 CAAD9 v6 (Tiagra) with a 54cm frame. I recently sold it, and got 850 for it. I barely used it, and the frame was too small for me to use now. I'm 6ft tall now, and I am in the market for a 58cm frame.

I've been looking around. I'm not intrigued by any designs of 2012 model bikes. I don't like any Trek, Giant, GT, or Norco bikes. They just don't appeal to me. If I had to, I would buy either the Specialized Allez Elite Comp, or the Cannondale CAAD8-6. They both have similar parts, the Caad is cheaper by about 200 dollars.

Problem is, I'm not a fan of either of them. I hate the frame design on the Specialized Allez. Its oval shaped and bulky, I really don't like it. Then there's the Cannondale.

If I had to buy now, I would get the Caad8, the green and white one. I'm not too crazy about the color of it though. The black and white matte painted one doesn't appeal to me either.

I absolutely love the Synapse 6 Tiagra's colors. The deep navy blue, light sky blue, and white makes it amazing. When I took it for a ride at my LBS, I really didn't like the ride of it. It felt lazy, almost as if I had to work harder for it to go than the Caad8. 

If that paintjob was on the Caad, I would buy it instantly, but at this point, I'm stuck.

Should I spend the money now to get a Caad8 that I'm not too fond of, or should I wait for 2013's to come out, and pay a bit more (if it is more expensive) for a better color?

I don't really need one right now, but I know the next year models come out August, September-ish. 

Could someone provide some insight as to what I should do? I really don't know at this pt.

Thanks 

-J


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Hold out for what you want, and hope that 2013 has the answer.


----------



## Crashcargo (Jun 28, 2012)

First post here..... I just ordered a 2013 CX 2 yesterday after not being able to find one locally. From what Cannondale is saying it should be in the shop at the end of July, the LBS is saying more like the first week of August.

I just wonder if there's going to be any changes on the 2013, no one was sure.


I currently ride a KHS by the way.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jim32190 said:


> I don't like any Trek, Giant, GT, or Norco bikes. They just don't appeal to me.
> 
> Its *oval shaped and bulky*, I really don't like it.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like you're not really interested in riding a bike, but more interested in buying a piece of art. 
Am I correct that you don't currently have a bike? Then every day you're waiting for the perfect "color" to come along is a day you're not riding a bike. That's a terrible thing IMO. 
If you're really looking for deals, wait till the end of summer and get a clearance model. 
If what you really want is that super cool bike with pretty colors... keep waiting till you find it.

Granted, we all love a sharp looking bike. But there's a point where you have to actually look at the function of the bike.


> Could someone provide some insight as to what I should do?


If you're interested in riding a bike.... go ride every one you can get your hands on and find the one that fits you best and is enjoyable to ride. Don't worry so much about colors.

If colors are really important, maybe someone with more artistic vision will be along to help you out.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Jim32190 said:


> I absolutely love the Synapse 6 Tiagra's colors. The deep navy blue, light sky blue, and....


Yup...that color scheme is wicked! The 2013 color schemes looks promising too, particularly, the DI2 EVO. Have you tried FELT?


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> It sounds to me like you're not really interested in riding a bike, but more interested in buying a piece of art.
> 
> Granted, we all love a sharp looking bike. But there's a point where you have to actually look at the function of the bike..


Well... I'm not interested in art actually, I'm buying a bike to buy a bike. I'm looking to buy something I like now and actually use it for years to come rather than buying something I don't like, and kicking myself everytime I look at it for not getting something else. Its like a car. You don't buy a car because you need it, you buy what appeals to you. If you bought a car because you needed it, everyone would by driving around 10k Hyundai Accent's instead of the many makes and models on the road. There's variety for a reason.

The point I'm trying to make is that you have to purchase something, especially when its a large purchase, because you want to use the product and it will make you happy/bring a thrill to you everytime you use it. If you don't like it, you won't enjoy using it, and that brings the biking experience/morale down.



ARPRINCE said:


> Yup...that color scheme is wicked! The 2013 color schemes looks promising too, particularly, the DI2 EVO. Have you tried FELT?


I do like the Evo colors... they're a bit much but I think I like them. FELT? I'm assuming you mean FELT bicycles, inc. The closest dealer is 60km away lmao, but now that you've mentioned it, I'll definitely go have a look at them. thx!


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

It's the indian, not the arrow.... so ride what you love. But you gotta ride.


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

Scott in MD said:


> It's the indian, not the arrow.... so ride what you love. But you gotta ride.


Proved that to myself today as I watched my dream bike - Wilier Cento1 SL - move past me on a slight downgrade. I had been saving my energy for my favorite hills but sped up to catch up and tell the rider I coveted his ride. But then after a few minutes of talking and figuring out that he had no idea what he was even doing on a bike, I put my legs into action and pushed my 20+ pound CAAD9 into a high speed run straight to the hills he was too overwhelmed by ("you can't do that every day."  ) to challenge. I've been saving pennies for that very bike and I hope to G_d I don't end up looking or sounding like that...


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Caad10!!!!!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jim32190 said:


> You don't buy a car because you need it


Yes I absolutely do.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Went in the shop two days ago and all they had were five CAAD10-3's in stock, think they were all 54. This place usually has a fat supply, so maybe the 2012's are becoming scarce.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

FYI, LBS told me on Tuesday there are no 2012 54cm CAAD10 105's available at the warehouse.


----------



## Derrick_B (Jul 4, 2012)

My LBS told me that I would have to wait until August for a 2012! That would probably be one of the last ones off the line. The factory rep told us that the 2013's JUST became available, so I ordered one. That was on Tuesday. It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

EuroSVT said:


> Went in the shop two days ago and all they had were five CAAD10-3's in stock, think they were all 54. This place usually has a fat supply, so maybe the 2012's are becoming scarce.


Most brands are out of bikes or at least almost out. Scott and Jamis are my main brands. Scott is completely out of bikes and Jamis only has stock of a few models. There won't be any close outs this year...


----------



## quaman26 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there even a 2013 CAAD 10 or would it just be a different paint scheme ? I haven't seen any new CAADs in the preview of 2013 Cannondale bikes.


----------



## swisshutless (Nov 30, 2011)

quaman26 said:


> Is there even a 2013 CAAD 10 or would it just be a different paint scheme ? I haven't seen any new CAADs in the preview of 2013 Cannondale bikes.


Probably just different colors. Doubtful they have any changes. Scroll down to the comments to see all of the CAAD10 pics.

Cannondale Road 2013 | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll call it like I see it: Synapse got all the good colorways. What is that CAAD10 Black Inc., is that gold or brown?

Being that I'm in the market this year for an SS it's no biggie. Just would hate to see bad (imo) colorways, kill sales for an awesome frame.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Synapse indeed have really cool color combos! I actually like them all.

I like this one the best on the Synapse.









and this one on the EVO....


----------



## BillyNJ (May 1, 2012)

i dont know how much you want to spend but if i were you i would go pick up a 2012 supersix now because cannondale screwed up their forecast and did not produce enough bikes for the winter and no one had bad winters so everyone bought bikes. Well they saw this happening and they put a ton of bikes into production and now they have a ton of 2012's esp the supersix. you can pick up a brand new 2012 supersix for 800-900 off the listed price. 

Full ultegra carbon race ready bike for 2600 bucks you cant beat that.

stop at your LBS and talk to them about it im sure they are aware of this


----------



## Stroy (Jul 6, 2012)

BillyNJ said:


> i dont know how much you want to spend but if i were you i would go pick up a 2012 supersix now because cannondale screwed up their forecast and did not produce enough bikes for the winter and no one had bad winters so everyone bought bikes. Well they saw this happening and they put a ton of bikes into production and now they have a ton of 2012's esp the supersix. you can pick up a brand new 2012 supersix for 800-900 off the listed price.
> 
> Full ultegra carbon race ready bike for 2600 bucks you cant beat that.
> 
> stop at your LBS and talk to them about it im sure they are aware of this



I'm looking to buy a 2012 Supersix 3 but all my LBSs here in NYC want at least 3300. I'd jump on one at 2600 for sure. Where did you see them at that price?


----------



## BillyNJ (May 1, 2012)

It's a sale from cannondale. Call high gear Cyclery in sterling nj ask for Dennis or Craig they will fill you in if you can't find any info on your own. I would hurry up before they get rid of all of them. It's a pretty amazing deal


----------



## Stroy (Jul 6, 2012)

BillyNJ said:


> It's a sale from cannondale. Call high gear Cyclery in sterling nj ask for Dennis or Craig they will fill you in if you can't find any info on your own. I would hurry up before they get rid of all of them. It's a pretty amazing deal


Thanks man. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Derrick_B (Jul 4, 2012)

I just picked up a 2013 CAAD10 5 105 in raw today from my LBS. It was late so I didn't get pics. I will be sure to post them tomorrow. I really like the new paint scheme.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Any pictures of the 2013 CAAD10 3? I can't find any...


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*2013 Cannondale Road Photos*

2013 Cannondale Road Photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.492497137443611.130794.100000499863441&type=3


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

I see a lot of SuperSix's, EVO's and CAAD10's ... 

But I'm really looking for something thats 1500 MAX (including tax). The only bike that fits this profile is a CAAD8.

It would be comparable to my former CAAD9 that I sold because it didn't fit me anymore.


Are there any pictures of 2013 CAAD8 models floating around?


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

You can save a pant load of $$$ on the 2012 bikes. Dealers want to get them off the floor and are willing to deal. Cosmetics are important, I agree, but if you can save $500 or more on a 2012, then I say go for the $$$.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

desertgeezer said:


> *You can save a pant load of $$$ on the 2012 bikes.* * Dealers want to get them off the floor and are willing to deal. * Cosmetics are important, I agree, but if you can save $500 or more on a 2012, then I say go for the $$$.


Where is this magical land?
Here in Indiana, we've been short of bikes since March and there are mostly NO discounts on any bikes at the moment. Some are charging over MSRP.

If I "deal" and sell the bike at a discount to one customer, I'll be left with nothing to sell to the next customer who is willing to pay the marked price and not be a bargaining pain in my arse. I can easily sell 2012 bikes until Dec. 31, 2012. After that, I'll discount a bit.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

desertgeezer said:


> You can save a pant load of $$$ on the 2012 bikes.


Do you mean 2011 bikes?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, no selection on 2012's but a thick inventory here, and I haven't seen any "red ink" slashing. Last year, I missed out on a 2011 CAAD10 Ultegra (with a preferable colorway) because I was waiting for 2012's. The Ultegra model would have been about the same price as my Rival. But having chosen too wait I missed out and someone snagged it. My C'Dale dealer here usually does 2 red ink slashings on older models, and that's it...no slashing this year.

O/T but I prefer SRAM...but that lime & black colorway was pretty fly.


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

desertgeezer said:


> You can save a pant load of $$$ on the 2012 bikes. Dealers want to get them off the floor and are willing to deal. Cosmetics are important, I agree, but if you can save $500 or more on a 2012, then I say go for the $$$.


See an earlier post of mine. I don't want to buy something now, and then have to hate myself for it next year when there's a nicer model available that I like. 



PlatyPius said:


> Where is this magical land?
> Here in Indiana, we've been short of bikes since March and there are mostly NO discounts on any bikes at the moment. Some are charging over MSRP.
> 
> If I "deal" and sell the bike at a discount to one customer, I'll be left with nothing to sell to the next customer who is willing to pay the marked price and not be a bargaining pain in my arse. I can easily sell 2012 bikes until Dec. 31, 2012. After that, I'll discount a bit.


I agree. Cannondale took forever to send my dealer some of their 2012 models. I don't think I'll be buying from them again for my next bike provided I wait for 2013s, and they get them well into 2013. I'd rather get something now in 2012 while I still can. There's no way they would even come close to taking 500 off. The manager wouldn't take more than 100 off of the 2012 model they had that was selling for 1200 CAD.



tlg said:


> Do you mean 2011 bikes?


Yeah, 2011 sounds more like it. My LBS still has some in stock.


----------

